# binding disc converter



## shredsomegnar (Jan 4, 2011)

just found out my mission bindings have a a "uni disc" which allows them to be mounted on either a burton board or a board using the standard bolt pattern. burton = weaksauce for doing a diffrent pattern


----------



## 51bombed (Sep 21, 2010)

burton has a converter that looks like this..
my backup setup.


----------



## shredsomegnar (Jan 4, 2011)

51bombed said:


> burton has a converter that looks like this..
> my backup setup.


my uni disc should work fine with my new board would it not?


----------



## 51bombed (Sep 21, 2010)

i mean yeah it will... im assuming here you had a pair of 08/09 bindings that came with the 3D bolt pattern+the uni pattern... the newest uni-pattern is what you see in the pic i posted, thats a forum board with standard pattern.. mounts up fine front and sideways


----------



## 51bombed (Sep 21, 2010)

or it may look like this in which case it will still work.


----------



## shredsomegnar (Jan 4, 2011)

51bombed said:


> or it may look like this in which case it will still work.


looks exactly the same. thanks alot. you probably saved me $30 from having to buy a random converter disc


----------

